# found a baby dove, now what?



## camken

Hi All

Last night I found a baby dove scrambling around in a very small bush low to the ground. it then dropped to the ground and i noticed it was too young to fly. there are no nests or other birds that I can see, so I took it in. 
It feels quite thin to me, and i dont know how long its gone without parents.
It has feathers, even some wing feathers, but underneath the wings it is still quite bare, and thereis still a bit of down coming out from its developed feathers.

I dont have access to a pet shop today, so what can i feed it? i have a lot of grains and pulses in the house- polenta, bread, lentils, rice, quinoa etc? I also have a jar of veg baby food that i bought last night.

Also, how must i feed it because it is old enough to know that i am certainly NOT its mother!! when i picked it up to try to give it some water it was panting so much i was scared the water would go down its windpipe into the lungs?
It is very scared of me and tries to peck me, so it definately wont take food from me.

please help!
I really want to give it some food ASAP


----------



## camken

ive just fed him and it went alright, but i just dont know how much he should be eating? because im basically force feeding him, i dont know when he's full?

Also, ive noticed he has some growths around his eyes? i can't really describe them any better than that! they are white/yellow in colour with no discharge at all. they look like small tumours?


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Camken,



Where are you located?


Possibly we have an experienced Member who could help?


I have raised many Baby orphan Doves, and I am in Las Vegas Nevada.


Can you post some close up images, or a link to same, showing the youngster, wholely, and, showing the things around her Eyes?


Baby or Juvenile Doves eat just as Pigeons of those ages do...and I myself have usually fed them tepid formula from an inverted, modified people-baby-nipple -

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/baby_dove_-_july/


Images have Captions which may include some info which with the images, can help you understand their Crop and how to see and feel it's fullness.


They are usually very picky or selective about the formula and it's flavor and it's consistancy and temperature ( just short of Body Temperature ), so some finesse in these things is necessary for them to willingly eat.


They will drink out of the 'nip-ple' also, so long as the Water is just below body temperature, and one is gentle in how one is offering it. Pigeons and Doved drink by putting their Beak into the Water, thus, drinking 'Like Horses' do, different from how Song Birds drink.



Phil
Lv


----------



## camken

Thanks Phil

im in Cape Town South Africa.
I will get someone to help me take a pic of him and post it soon- he's really not keen on me at all and is quite feisty, a good sign I guess.

From the pics ive seen, i would guess he's about 20-23 days old. So knowing this, how much should i be feeding him, and how often?
I have corn/mielies here, but only fresh on the cob, should i cook it first?

So far the only thing that Ive managed to feed him is some of my breakfast- a fresh veggie patty made with barley, corn, peas, etc.

He can flap his wings and fly down from a hight but he certainly cant fly properly at all. My problem is where to keep him so that he can stretch and flap and learn to fly? at the moment he is just in a box because if I let him out anywhere I will never catch him again!!


----------



## Feefo

WE have a member in Johannesburg, he might be able to tell what sort of dove it is, what diseses are prevalent and what care it should receive.

In the meantime keep it quiet, warm but away from direct sunlight and direct heat, and out of any draughts.


----------



## altgirl35

sounds like the baby is probably old enough to be on the ground and the parents would still be caring for it, most birds come out of the nest before they can fly well.
BUT it also sounds like she has pox which she can die from living out there, so i'm glad you brought her in, check her mouth and throat and let us know how it looks, is it pink and clean?


----------



## camken

Here is a pic of the baby.
you can see the eye is quite bad, i think its actually worse than yesterday but im not sure because I literally caught him and put him straight into a dark box because he was so scared.

the other eye is almost 100% fine, it just seems to be the one eye. His throat looks ok to me, what am i looking for?

Ive just fed him for the second time today and he ate well (i found some frozen peas and corn), but im still unsure of how much to feed him? i dont want to starve him or over feed him?
please give me an idea of how much he must eat and how often?

thanks


----------



## camken

heres another pic, i hope its something i can cure!!??


----------



## camken

*growths around the eye of baby dove*

Hi All

Please see my thread under "found a baby dove, now what" to see pictures.

Yesteday I found a 20-23 day old dove with strange yellow growths around her one eye??
I think its gotten worse in just one day so im getting really worried!

Any help welcome.


----------



## c.hert

You need to keep to one thread so that people can have a continuation of your birdies sickness so go back to your other thread and post and people can help you.. c.hert


----------



## c.hert

camken yes I do believe that baby has pox and it is self-limiting and will cure itself not much you can do except keep the doves nutrition up and water and also keeping it warm and what are you feeding it? I believe they have a member in your area going to come on this thread to help ..What are you feeding it? Is it inside where it is warm nice and secure maybe in a box? c.hert


----------



## c.hert

good for you the administrators will take care of this thread ( a duplicate )


----------



## camken

Hi c.hert

ok, i see that every1 is replying to this thread, so the other can be removed. i was just worried that ppl with the knowledge of illnesses may not be on this thread, but i was wrong.

He looks to me like ringneck turtle dove- very common in my area.

Im feeding him some corn and peas (i had some frozen in my freezer). is this correct? the problem is that i just dont know how often to feed or how much?

Is there anything specific that i can feed him to help boost his immune system and fight the pox? he is quite thin, and because im not sure how much to feed him and im scared of over feeding him, im worried that he wont put on weight. any weight increasing foods he should have?

thanks so much, this site is an amazing help!


----------



## c.hert

Now you are on the right thread so stay here and don't start any more threads so people can follow this one....Your bird has pox and its a matter of a some time before it gets well now there is nothing that you can do in the way of medicines because it is a virus and self-limiting and the only problem is if it gets a secondary infection like around the mouth area and its breathing would become affected ..Take a look at its mouth and open to see if it has mucous or redness and yellow spots this would be a good first step for you also turn it over and check its naval area to see if there are any yellow spots or infection looking skin..then post back on this same thread...c.hert


----------



## c.hert

I am going to give you a website to check out and when you feed this little one make sure that he is warm to the touch and that the food is warm as well--because they need to be warm in order to digest...At his age I believe he could be on seed and you could feed him some seed in his mouth by opening it by putting your fingers on the edges and gently opening it and take a teaspoon (small spoon) and bending it if you can without harm to yourself with a hammer or something and feed him with that . Wild bird seed, oats mixed with water . very small pieces of corn. millet seed ?? etc you sound like you have a different variety of stuff in your house ..rice ...but real danger here right now is dehydration and and if you could dip his little beak into a bowl of water then he will suck it up and keep him hydrated and if his eyes start blinking a whole lot then he is dehydrated and feel his body temperature feed him when he is warm but keep an eye on this because once they get cold in temperature they go down quickly..post back tell me what you are doing for him...c.hert


----------



## c.hert

Feel the Doves crop and it should be loose somewhat and do not overfed this little one and we will sort all of this out but post back for I am hear waiting for an update on your birdie...c.hert


----------



## altgirl35

def pox, it's a virus that has to run it's course, the only thing you can do is try to prevent the lesions from becoming infected.
i keep them on oral baytril until all lesions are gone, i also dab the lesions twice a day with diluted betadine, but don't get into eyes.
some people use colloidal silver to dry up lesions i have heard it works great but i havn't tried it myself
as far as feeding goes, corn and pea popping is fine.
you will have to get to know how the crop feels, feel his chest as you feed him, you will start to feel his crop getting bigger, when he's full it should feel like a marshmallow.
check it every couple of hours when it feels empty it's time to feed again.
he probably needs to be fed 3-4 times a day or so
leave a small dish of mixed seed, water and gravel and grit for him at all times, hopefully he will start eating a little bit on his own.
check his throat often, it should be pink, moist and clear, if you see any cheesy stuff, milky or yellow mucus,or it has a bad smell it can be and indication of other infections going on, he's more susceptible to other things because his immune system in compromised right now.
also pay attention to poops, and even post a pic of them, they should not smell foul either


----------



## c.hert

Altgirl is on the thread and she is very knowledgeable about how to treat your bird and I am so glad she has entered this thread so I will leave it so you and her can communicate somewhat...good luck to you and your birdie....c.hert


----------



## camken

ok, ive just come back from feeding him (corn and peas again because all of the shops are closed now and its all i have).
is 3 times a day the correct amount of times to feed him?

I looked inside his mouth and it looks very healthy to me- what i would think is the right colour pink and no pox!

I tried to get him to drink and he would have none of it. he kept shaking his head and didnt want to drink at all. i think a few drops went down, but im scared of forcing it in case it goes into his lungs.

he's already accepted me a lot more than this morning and i think he even likes his food! but he is still very feisty so he's not acting sick at all!! and i think thats a good sign.

I have some chicken food (basically crushed up mielies/corn- can i give it to him in its dry form or must i soak it first?
when you say "birdseed" do you mean like budgie food with the very small seeds?

Im going out for dinner now, so I will check in again tomorrow.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## altgirl35

any mixed seed is fine, they usually like cockatiel sized seeds if you can't find a seed mix made specifically for pigeons and doves.
yes do not force water, just dip the tip of his beak into the water, he will be gettting some fluids from the corn and peas, soak them well in warm water.
do you have any pet supply places that would have parrot hand feeding formula?


----------



## altgirl35

one way to get them to drink is to drop one drop at a time on the side of his beak after a couple of drops he should swallow


----------



## plamenh

Looks like young Senegal dove to me. I'm feedingt mine with avi-pro formula 10 ml twice a day. You can use dog food like temporarly solution, soak in warm water and mash in runny poridge. If it is too skinny, you can add bit honey.
As for pox, I'm not to sure yet, check inside the beak, any growth, smell? I would use Terracortril ointment, you can get it from any Vet.
I'll PM you my Cell Number if you need any help.


----------



## Skyeking

I'll merge the threads.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Camken,



Warm moist finger tips...warm, almost body temperature water in a little cup or bowl set in front of her...

With your warm moistened in the water finger tips, shake off any drops, gently guide her Beak into the Water, keeping your finger tips on the sides of her Beak.

Water must be almost body temperature ( test it on the underside of your wrist ) or she will refuse to drink.

Warm moist finger tips must remain on the sides of her Beak or she will refuse to drink.


Be careful not to accidently be touching near the Pox lesions and then touching her in other areas of skin, since this could possibly spread the Virus to new places.


She is old enough for eating small whole Seeds, and, will probably begin pecking if you pretend peck with a crook'd index finger with her.


Generally, Doves of any sort will begin flying earlier than Pigeons do, and, once flying tend to get very 'wild' and the window of opportunity for raising and feeding them as youngsters, is narrow, since once they feel 'wild' one can not get near them anymore.


Hence, it is especially important to guide them to self feeding as soon as possible.


See if you can 'google' Dove kinds of your area and decide what sort of Dove this is, and, find out what you can about their diet in Nature.


Good luck!


Phil
Lv


----------



## camken

Thanks everyone for all the advise.

He survived the night (i hardly did though- getting up every few hours just to make sure he was warm enough and still alive!!)

He's full of energy this morning and even flew accross the room when I took him out of his bix- he hasnt quite mastered the art of landing!!

He ate well and his throat looks good.

He also drank a little. The tip on using warmer water instead fo cold seemed to work, plus he was thirsty from going through the night.

Im off to the vet nd pet shop today, so hopefully I'll be able to get something to put on the pox and maybe some formula to help him put on some weight, and some seed.

Thanks again!!
I'll keep posting updates.

Plamenh- thanks for the pm, you might be getting a late night sms if its an emergency!!
Im no expert, but he's starting to look more and more like a turtle dove to me- especially his tail feathers.


----------



## pdpbison

Good going camken..! Glad to hear...


----------



## camken

Thanks everyone for all the advise.

He survived the night (i hardly did though- getting up every few hours just to make sure he was warm enough and still alive!!)

He's full of energy this morning and even flew accross the room when I took him out of his bix- he hasnt quite mastered the art of landing!!

He ate well and his throat looks good.

He also drank a little. The tip on using warmer water instead fo cold seemed to work, plus he was thirsty from going through the night.

Im off to the vet nd pet shop today, so hopefully I'll be able to get something to put on the pox and maybe some formula to help him put on some weight, and some seed.

Thanks again!!
I'll keep posting updates.

Plamenh- thanks for the pm, you might be getting a late night sms if its an emergency!!
Im no expert, but he's starting to look more and more like a turtle dove to me- especially his tail feathers.


----------



## plamenh

Anytime Camken.
Just keep her warm, fed and she will be fine. Please let us know what did Vet said.


----------



## camken

Hi guys

He's still alive and eating ok. The pox isnt any better, but it doesnt seem to be spreading. He has a tiny little bit on the one eye, and that will be a good way for me to measure if the pox is getting any worse.
His throat still looks good.

I got some tetracortril and some "bird oil" which is basically some immune boosting drops containing minerals and vitamins for birds.

his flying is improving- he got away this morning when i took him out of the box to feed. but he flies better than he looks!

He still isnt showing any signs of eating on his own, but we've mastered the art of force feeding. 

Im a bit worried about keeping him in a box that restricts him trying to fly? its a bit enough box for him to walk around in and stretch his wings, but is he missing out on important development?
I dont have any safe place to keep him where he can fly around except for a tiled bathroom- but its too cold.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi camken,



You can have them on a Towel on your lap...and softly cup one hand around the side of their Head, or even over their Head, to help direct their attention to a little Bowl of small whole Seeds.

With your other Hand, use your crook'd index finger to pretend-peck at the seeds, doing it gently.

Your little Dove is old enough now to be emulating other's pecking, if she can see them doing it ( or you, pretending to do it.


Here's some old images of a maybe slightly older Dove who'd been mauled by a Cat...and, of us working on Pecking. I never finished the Album, but everything turned out very well, and after living here a while, and being social with some other Doves, he was released once he had grown up a little more and was in good shape again with a new Tail.

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/young-dove---july-1/


In Nature, they would not peck or eat on their own untill old enough to look pretty well like adults, and flying well in order to be with their parents to learn to travel to find food, and to forrage and to emulate pecking.


When we have them, of course, we have to get them onto it a lot earlier, since once flying well, they will have nothing to do with us usually.


Some patience and working with her, she should be pecking well soon.


If you can get her to 'nuzzle', you can ( as with the Water drinking, use slightly moist, warm finger tips, keeping them on the sides of her Beak ) gently guide her Beak into a small deep Glass ( like a Shot Glass) full of small whole Seeds, and she will 'gobble' the Seeds as if eating from her parent's throat.

Might take a few tries if you are not used to it, but, once it is done right, they go to town with it.


A few of these sessions will see her realizing the Seeds she is gobbling, can also be pecked, and, she will begin pecking them.


This is what I usually do anymore, and it works well every time, if sometimes needing a few more sessions than others, depending on the individual.


Phil
Lv


----------



## plamenh

Use Terracortril to smear on growth around eyes twice a day. Do not put too much as it is quite oily and stains feathers. This is not pox, it is looking more as bacterial infection and Terracortril should help.
Young doves are with parents until fully grown and they teach them to forage for food and fend from danger, so yes she is missing important lessons in her development, but at least she is alive thanks to you.
Phil gave you good idea how to teach her eating seeds, but sooner or later she will learn alone too, just leave seeds nearby in shallow dish or on the bottom of the box. I have 11 Senegals and most of them are rescued babies as your. Keep her safe in the box or you can get inexpensive cage (~ R 120 from Pick’n’Pay).


----------



## camken

Thanks for the adive, i dont know what I'd do without this site!!

Ive started feeding him his peas and corn at the front of his mouth so that he gets used to the action of getting itto the back of his throat. He's picked it up well and its working.

This afternoon I heard what i think are pecking noises (there is seed in his box). I cant be sure because he is so scared of me that as soon as he hears me approaching he stops. but Im pretty sure he was trying to eat on his own.
It was when I was driving (he comes with me if Im going to be out during his feeding times) and I think the movement of the car made some seeds move around in his box and attracted his attention, I could hear im pecking quite a lot, but it doesnt look like he's mastered it at all because I cant see that there are any fewer in the box. But its a start.
I will try Phils method tomorrow morning.

I have a nice big cage, but its at our holiday house. Someone will be going up next weekend hopefully, so I can get it then.

Ive been very good with the eye drops, and he gets it 3-4 times a day.

Day 3 has gone off without a hitch!!


----------



## camken

He's eating in his own!!
only a little bit, and only when I play with the seeds in front of him, but I think he's eating a little in his box.

I read on this site that they need their crops to be completely empty before the next feeding. Does this only apply to tiny babies, or to my dove also?
If so, how do I know when I can feed him because he might have pecked up a few seeds on his own?

His eye is much worse today so its off to the vet again. the growths are bigger and going quite red!


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Camlken, 


Allowing the Crop to empty between feedings is a sort of safety which is hoped to prevent problems with care givers who have little to no experience.

In Nature, the Baby's parents feed tiny meals often, and, as the Baby grows in capacity, the parents feed larger meals, often-enough to keep the Baby full...

Once the parents are feeding Seeds to the Baby/Juvenile, they will keep the youngster topped off so he or she is more or less always fairly full.


We are not so good at this as the Baby's parents are, so we have to invent safeguards against over filling, and, against occasions of the food we do feed, not passing well.


Any healthy mostly Feathered age Juvenile wishes to be fed constantly, and we have to accept they do not know their own limits.

Their parents avoid them as much as possible by that age, showing up only to feed them, then to fly off as the youngster continues to demand for more ( which he or she does not have room for! ) 



When in our care, once onto Seeds, and once learning to peck and self feed, one does need to make sure the youngster does not over-eat, which, in their enthusiasm, they can and will do.

So, we do well to provide only as much Seed as we feel comfortable for them to eat on their own, if unsupervised.

A Dove the age and size of yours can certainly have three level Tablespoons of Seed over a day, along with some formula feeds...or maybe more, but, it is always hard to guess on these things, and, I myself simply feed them often, small to medium size meals, and keep them more or less 'Topped Off' so they are fairly full but not stuffed.

If last topping off is say at midnight, by 8 A.M. I would tend to find their Crop is about half empty, or sometimes 3/4rs empty or sometimes pretty well all the way empty...and how fast the food passes can and does vary for no reasons I understand...but, we do well to note how fast the food passes, and not to rush them if things happen to be slow one time, and fast the next.


If a Crop is not passing within reasonable time, then there is reason for concern.


Phil
Lv


----------



## camken

ok great, thanks Phil

He definately isnt eating a lot on his own yet, so I dont think there's any need for concern about over feeding.

Im currently feeding him about every 3-4 hours, and there are seeds in his box in case thats not enough.

I should have done it from the beginning, but im going to weigh him twice a day so that I can map his weight gain and make sure he's getting bigger.


----------



## MikailNYC

I found a baby dove yesterday, not sure how old it is but it has it's baby feathers on it but can not fly.
I bought KAYTEE Exact hand feeding formula, got the syringe, cut off the top part and put the finger part of a latex on the end and cut a slit so the baby can get it's beak in it, but I can't get it to eat.
I left it alone the first night but this morning I tried to feed it and it wouldn't take anything.
The formula got all over the place but I made sure the nasal passages on the beak were clean and not clogged up.
I have to leave for wk in by 11am and home by 6pm, should I wait to try to feed it when I get back?
It's calling but obviously it's parents are gone..
I'm wondering if there if an easier way to force feed the baby so it has something in it's crop?


----------

